# Show off your  Tarantula Tattoos



## crazy4tat2s (Nov 16, 2007)

Here are mine, they were done from pictures of my Tarantulas.

Brachypelma Smitti
View attachment 66744

Grammostola Rosea
View attachment 66745


----------



## pitbulllady (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's mine(so far), of one of my _Avicularia avicularias_:







pitbulllady


----------



## massmorels (Nov 16, 2007)

actuall size adult female lowland P. subfusca


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll bet there is going to be some really nice ink on this thread.

Peace-
Mark


----------



## crazy4tat2s (Nov 16, 2007)

thats what i'm talking about I knew there wold be some great tattoos out there. Keep the posts coming.


----------



## sntcruzan (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is my hybrid Brachy   see post #975
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=35645&page=65


----------



## AubZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice Tats.


----------



## massmorels (Nov 17, 2007)

My other arm.. B. auratum in burrow at the base of a tree.


----------



## crazy4tat2s (Nov 17, 2007)

very nice work. Who did it?


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice work everyone, I like your _P. subfusca _Massmorels, very nice shadowing.

_B. vagans_






Not a tarantula but _Tegenaria gigantea_.


----------



## crazy4tat2s (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm sorry it dosn't have to be a T any spider will do.


----------



## urs (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is mine:
Poecilotheria sp.  







Best regads Uros


----------



## sunpoe (Nov 18, 2007)

Jesus, that looks like it could jump out and bite you


----------



## pitbulllady (Nov 18, 2007)

sunpoe said:


> Jesus, that looks like it could jump out and bite you


I was about to say the same thing, lol!  If somebody didn't actually inform me that this was a tattoo, I would have thought it was a real spider-it's THAT realistic!  I sure wish I could hook up with this particular artist, but I guess I'm in the wrong country.  It would be nice if this guy/gal came down to South Carolina for the Can/Am Days festival and brought some tattoo equipment, though.

pitbulllady


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks, the artist did a great job on it. It was done by Benjamin Moss of Apocalypse Tattoo in Seattle. He did a big leg piece for me too. 
http://apocalypsetattoo.com/index.php

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calucifer (Nov 19, 2007)

omg that's a FINE Pokie tattoo


----------



## massmorels (Nov 19, 2007)

crazy4tat2s said:


> very nice work. Who did it?


Sean Peters 
Splash of Color Tattoos
East Lansing, MI

http://www.splashtattoos.com/


----------



## Duc de Blangis (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## crazy4tat2s (Dec 16, 2007)

I love it nice placement.they go so well with your mullet.LOL :clap:


----------



## Skuromis (Dec 17, 2007)

Duc de Blangis, nice armpit hair tattoo, looks like real. It's brilliant


----------



## Kwadapok (Dec 17, 2007)

Skuromis said:


> Duc de Blangis, nice armpit hair tattoo, looks like real. It's brilliant


LMAO that made my day a little better.


----------



## grayzone (May 20, 2012)

Lorgakor said:


> Thanks, the artist did a great job on it. It was done by Benjamin Moss of Apocalypse Tattoo in Seattle. He did a big leg piece for me too.
> http://apocalypsetattoo.com/index.php


 Apocalypse Tattoo is AWESOME.. they have hands down phenomenal artists. I have been in contact with them for quite some time now waiting for an opening.. I am still undecided on what my next piece will be , but the artists have such good stylings i may just let them go to town slingin ink... I already got a cool chest piece i want worked down my left arm into a half sleeve at least


----------

